

Kim Dotcom [Megaupload Founder] Says He Is Officially Broke - fweeks
http://www.businessinsider.com/kim-dotcom-im-officially-broke-2014-11

======
DigitalSea
I find it kind of hard to feel sorry for Dotcom. On one hand, I agree with his
stance on the state of the copyright industry and their tactics, but on the
other hand, this guy burns through cash faster than an inferno in a wood
factory. Look at his lifestyle, he lives in a massive house, all of his assets
(cars amongst other possessions) he has more than most people will ever have
in their lives and he takes it all for granted.

I am not saying this makes Dotcom any less of a person or means he is guilty
of the things he is accused of, but he has been so bullish about his innocence
and wasted so much of his money on non-important things, ten million dollars
in legal fees is probably still considerably less than the cost of his house,
cars and other possessions combined.

I think Kim Dotcom is great at hiding the kind of person he really is. On the
outside, he portrays this down-and-out image of: I am going broke, Hollywood
is trying to put me in jail and make an example of me. Which is partially
true. I mean the military style raid on his home was a pretty massive
overreach of political and law enforcement power, I definitely agree it was
wrong and over the top. But then you have this real image he desperately tries
to hide: the extravagance, the arrogance and overestimation of his own
abilities to change things. Are we forgetting the millions he sunk into his
failed attempt of getting the New Zealand Internet Party into power, five
million in New Zealand dollars? In 2011 he spent $500,000
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objecti...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10697221)
on a fireworks show because he apparently loves fireworks.

I seriously doubt his claims of being broke. He still has a home, he still has
his material possessions. He might be seriously economically handicapped, but
probably still has more money and assets than most of us here on HN do. Having
said that, I find Dotcom entertaining and if he finds a way to come back from
this, I am sure he will be even crazier than he was before which will make for
a great Internet fireworks display, because as we all know, Dotcom loves
fireworks.

